# Massive Schools of Bulls



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Just learned how to edit and upload videos, we now have hundreds of videos to edit this one was the first hope you like it:thumbup:

http://youtu.be/zm-cmglGpNw

This video was shot right ouside pcola pass april 2014%%%%


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow awesome video Lim-it Out:thumbup: can't wait to see more


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

When was this?...really nice though


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I wanna say late april I bring my go pro fishing with me 80% of the time I go out I fish a minimum of 3 times a week so imagine all the videos I now have to edit that was a great day because my buddy from cali came down to visit and I was able to put him on some fast pace red action

We were actually chasing cobia that entire weekend then we stumbled across the reds
And decided to put the heavy rods down and pick up the light tackle and started swinging for the fences


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I would really enjoy looking at these videos if they were from the local areas and and shot by PFF members.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lacol areas 
How about pcola pass 
Members readem and weap 

Tight lines desert eagle with that type of name hope ur military because I am show u what it looks like in a real war zone


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIO : What, exactly, are you attempting to say???


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

That u need watch learn and enjoy lol


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

How hot was it? Long sleeves .:shifty: Thanks thumbsup: I love 2 redfish.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

And what are you going to teach me ???


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Who ??


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Lim-it-out


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Desert Eagle said:


> Lim-it-out


 Gotch a !  We all need to learn,,, Somp'n . Or say we did.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

That life is better when you can catch fish lol


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow Lim-It-Out I thought u were PFF member and I thought these were taken in pcola pass so isn't that local I'm confused can't wait for more videos


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Great JOB!!! What were you throwing at them bait wise?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Along the beaches im always throwing a spoon 1 once , just turn and burn reds hit it blues, spanish, sharks, hardtails, lady fish, my buddy of mine even hooked a barracuda along the beach last year while throwing it. Its also killer at 3mb and bob sykes


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice! I actually make and edit videos for a living so if you ever want to make a sweet fishing video let me know! The only thing I'll charge is a day of fishing ð


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pcolafisherman 
Very interested in that, send me a friend request or I M me and we can go from there 
I fish 4 times a week easy so we can work a da6 out for sure


----------

